# Remove outlet in slab



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

I am going to be knocking out a wall and was wondering how to deal with the outlets that need to be removed. The problem is that the house is on a slab foundation. Thanks.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

They are in the slab or in the wall but you think they're roughed in through the slab?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, I'm pretty sure the wiring is roughed in through the slab...


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

So you'll have to trace it back to the circuit and turn it off. Remove the wire from the circuit breaker. Remove the J-box and pull the wire through. In-fill the j-box with grout, concrete, etc.


----------

